
Importance of College Drops Nearly 50% Among Young Adults in Just Six Years - rmason
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brandonbusteed/2019/12/15/importance-of-college-drops-nearly-50-among-young-adults-in-just-six-years/#51e4c9e84b56
======
rmason
Just had a discussion with a friend of mine who's a college professor about
this article. He's a former entrepreneur and has a working relationship with a
Fortune 500 company that includes multiple patents.

He told me there's a constant debate between the majority of professors that
are academics to tilt the curriculum more heavily towards research as opposed
to practical real world knowledge. I said less than 5% of students in your
field end up teaching or doing research. Couldn't there be two tracks?

He sighed and said they're in charge and that's what they want. What's best
for the majority of students apparently just isn't important to them.

